# Mp2801 Crystal Question



## phillip (Mar 26, 2007)

my 2801 needs the movement serviced, the reserve is less than half of what it should be.

i've never liked the mineral crystal that comes with the watch, so while it's at the shop i'd like

to ask them to swap it out with an acrylic one.

does anyone know what acrylic crystal will fit that case? i'd like to order it from someplace other

than my watch shop, as their parts like that are ridiculously overpriced.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any domed acrylic crystal of the correct size will fit the case, it all depends how domed you want it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Phillip, drop Roy a email off forum, he may be able to help with supply and service if you ask nicely...


----------



## phillip (Mar 26, 2007)

thank you both!

i know the profile i want, it's actually the crystal size that i am unsure of.


----------

